#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Прошу отозваться людей, практикующих в традиции школы Джонанг из Екатеринбурга.

## Ратнабхадра

Прошу отозваться людей, практикующих в традиции школы Джонанг из Екатеринбурга. Есть ли вообще такие? Очень нужно пообщаться))).

----------


## Shunja

Из Екатеринбурга наверное нет. Есть из других городов.

----------


## Ратнабхадра

С москвичами и питерцами контакт налажен, нужны люди именно из Екатеринбурга. Неужели никто из среднеуральцев, за все время пребывания Ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо в России, не побывал на его учении и не выполняет практик традиции Джонанг? Наверняка одного-двух можно отыскать. Ау, отзовитесь))).

----------


## Sten

> С москвичами и питерцами контакт налажен, нужны люди именно из Екатеринбурга. Неужели никто из среднеуральцев, за все время пребывания Ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо в России, не побывал на его учении и не выполняет практик традиции Джонанг? Наверняка одного-двух можно отыскать. Ау, отзовитесь))).


   Если люди не сидят на форуме, это не значит, что их нет))  В Екатеринбурге есть я и еще один парень, это по минимуму. Мы с ним давно не созванивались, может еще кто новенький появился. Лично я с марта был на всех семинарах Ламы Йонтена Гьямцо.  Пишите в личку, рады будем познакомиться.

----------


## Шерап

Друзья! Всем Таши делег!

А почему бы нам не общаться на сайте www.jonangpa.ru (сайт традиции Джонанг в России)
и www.lama.getbb.ru (форум учеников ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо)

Мы сейчас очень активно развиваемся (см. новости на сайте). Приглашаю Вас принять участие в обсуждениях по практикам Джонанг. Вы можете задавать вопросы в т.ч. и квалифицированному Учителю с большим опытом медитации и преподавания. Будем рады помочь братьям и сестрам по Дхарме!  :Smilie:

----------


## Hetus

Я не из Екатеринбурга, а из Челябинска, на семинары Ламы приезжаю.

----------

